# Reproduction StG's !



## Soren (Dec 19, 2007)

Now you can get a new one! (Semi auto though, but thats an easy fix to alter if it is)

Sport-Systeme Dittrich Kulmbach

They even make reproductions of the rare types with muzzle brake scope mount:







If I only had some spare money !!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 19, 2007)

Needs to be dragged in the mud for a week to look right...


----------



## Soren (Dec 20, 2007)

Nah, just needs a walnut stock:

*New:*





What I'm really thrilled about is that its a 100% reproduction of the real thing, the only thing different is a built in restriction preventing it from automatic fire, remove it, and vupti!, 550 rpm! 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh....SANTA...!


----------



## SoD Stitch (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah, really! 

I've always wanted to own an Stg. 44 (seriously!); I like the 30-round clip the repo comes with. Dunno if I'd want to go full auto, anyway; that's pretty expensive, ammo-wise.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 20, 2007)

No sh!t...


----------



## Soren (Dec 20, 2007)

Not that expensive if you handload 

Just make sure to load the cartridge to the original pressure specs or the RoF will suffer. On the other hand lower loadings will help preserve your gun if its a rare original, which is why many use lower pressure rounds in their examples. 

A nice video of a StG.44 AK-47 being fired together, VERY similar!:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRYm11j3wwA_

The StG.44's normal RoF is 550 rpm with original ammunition, however it will reach up to 600 rpm if hotter loads are used.


----------



## glennasher (Dec 29, 2007)

It's pretty hard to find 8x33 ammo nowadays, isn't it? I've never seen it, and I worked in a gunshop specializing in militaria and full-auto firearms. It would certainly be cool, but awfully frustrating without ammo.......


----------



## Soren (Dec 29, 2007)

You can make the rounds yourself, it just takes time to make the 500 to 600 rounds you want to go have some fun with at the range


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 30, 2007)

And all the gear to make up said rounds.... Very expensive...


----------



## Soren (Dec 30, 2007)

Very true Les, but assuming you handload already it shouldn't be a problem. But you will need some new parts.

Or you could just buy this beauty!:






Absolutely stunning piece of engineering!


----------



## SMLE (Jun 10, 2008)

They are NOT going to be easy to "convert" to select or full auto fire. You're also talking major Federal felony if you try.

Graf Sons has Privi Partisan ammo for a reasonable price: Graf Sons - PRVI AMMO 7.92x33 KURZ 124gr FMJ 20/bx 25/CS


----------



## Soren (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm sure you can acquire a permission to do so SMLE, I mean if you can legally go buy an M16 assault rifle then what is going to prevent you from acquiring a full auto StG44 ? There must be some way.


----------



## SMLE (Jun 12, 2008)

Soren said:


> I'm sure you can acquire a permission to do so SMLE, I mean if you can legally go buy an M16 assault rifle then what is going to prevent you from acquiring a full auto StG44 ? There must be some way.


Just out of curiosity, are you in the US or Europe? I know that some European countries have laws regarding full auto weapons that are actually MORE open than current US laws.
Fully automatic weapons have been heavily regulated in the US since 1934. It _was_ possible for a civilian to build a new machine gun or convert a semi-auto to full auto up until 1986. After that MGs could only be produced for the Government. MGs built and registered under the National Firearms Act of 1934 BEFORE May of 1986 can still be transferred between eligible individuals, but there is a $200.00 USD excise tax on the deal. So, no US civilian could legally convert one of these reproduction StGs. Also, the BATFE would only approve these repros if they were built in such a fashion as to make conversion nearly impossible. The "M16s" people are buying, or building, are actually AR15s and are semi-automatic only. The only way a US citizen could build a fully automatic M16 is if they have a receiver that was registered prior to May 1986, and those are rare and VERY expensive. Likewise, the only way to own a full-auto Stg is if it was imported and registered prior to May of '86. I know of a few of them and have gotten to shoot one a few years ago. They have a slow rate of fire and are very controllable. I wish I could own a FA model. 

FWIW; One of my favorite "Win the huge lottery jackpot" fantasies is to buy myself a Grumman built F4F-4 painted to represent Joe Foss' aircraft and six registered M2 .50 caliber MGs and a large ranch way out in the middle of nowhere and set up my own private strafing range.


----------



## Soren (Jun 12, 2008)

From Europe SMLE. 

Look here: Gun laws in the United States (by state) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Doesn't seem like Assault rifles are illegal.


----------



## SMLE (Jun 12, 2008)

> Doesn't seem like Assault rifles are illegal.


Ok, first some clarification. 
1. "State" laws and "Federal" laws are two different things. "Federal" law allows qualified persons to own fully automatic weapons IF the weapon is registered and all the proper paper work and taxes are taken care of. Some "States" allow the ownership of full autos as long as they are legal under the Federal laws. Some States do NOT allow full autos. 

2. the term "assault rifle" or "assault weapon" is often misused. Technically, a true "assault" rifle like the M16 or AK47/AKM is a select fire rifle capable of both semi-auto and full-auto fire modes. The term is widely used in the US to describe semi-auto only rifles such as the AR15 and semi-auto copies of the AK. Under "Federal" law, these semi-autos are no different that any other semi-auto sporting rifle. They just LOOK mean. 

3. Just for those forum readers who may not be familiar with firearms and don't understand the difference; "Full" automatic weapons fire as long as the trigger is pulled and they have ammunition. "Semi" automatic weapons only fire one shot for each trigger pull and the trigger must be released and pulled again to fire the next shot. "Select" fire weapons are capable of both modes of fire. IE: the Browning M2 .50 cal. machine gun carried by allied aircraft was only capable of full auto. the Browning Automatic Rifle carried by US Soldiers and Marines was capable of both modes of fire, as was the subject of this thread the Stg 44.

Here are a couple more wikipedia articles on the laws in question. 

Here is the original 1934 legislation that established registration of full-auto weapons. National Firearms Act - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This is the so-called "Clinton gun ban" that didn't really "ban" anything, just a few utterly irrelevant cosmetic features. Federal Assault Weapons Ban - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So, "assault" rifles are legal, but they're not. It's a slippery subject. If your head isn't hurting now, it will be after you start reading these laws.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 12, 2008)

If your head is hurting, try looking at these:

WWII GUNS - Relive the greatest battles of history


----------



## Soren (Jun 12, 2008)

SMLE said:


> Ok, first some clarification.
> 1. "State" laws and "Federal" laws are two different things. "Federal" law allows qualified persons to own fully automatic weapons IF the weapon is registered and all the proper paper work and taxes are taken care of. Some "States" allow the ownership of full autos as long as they are legal under the Federal laws. Some States do NOT allow full autos.
> 
> 2. the term "assault rifle" or "assault weapon" is often misused. Technically, a true "assault" rifle like the M16 or AK47/AKM is a select fire rifle capable of both semi-auto and full-auto fire modes. The term is widely used in the US to describe semi-auto only rifles such as the AR15 and semi-auto copies of the AK. Under "Federal" law, these semi-autos are no different that any other semi-auto sporting rifle. They just LOOK mean.
> ...



Sometimes (Often actually) the law just makes no sense.

Guess the reason is that the US doesn't want a whole lot of new automatic weapons floating around as there are enough old ones already.

What about after the Hollywood shootout, what restrictions did that impose ?


----------



## starling (Jun 13, 2008)

why buy one.mag is too long,just like an ak,rubbish.flawed design imo.starling


----------



## SMLE (Jun 14, 2008)

starling said:


> why buy one.mag is too long,just like an ak,rubbish.flawed design imo.starling


The only reason I can see is if you are a serious WWII reenactor and really want to do an accurate impression. Practically? There are better rifles available for a LOT less money.


----------



## parsifal (Jun 14, 2008)

I guess if you are a collector they would have some appeal. Cheaper than the genuine article, and better than not having one for your collection. 

I dont think they would be all that useful for hunting, and really, they are designed for one purpose, to kill people, and lots of them. As a target rifle for serious competition, I wouldnt have thought them to be all that great either.

I would like to have a look at one up close, look closely at the mechanism, and the balance etc, but after the examination, well, I could leave it just as much as take it

They are the sort of weapon that disturbed school kids prefer, IMO


----------



## starling (Jun 14, 2008)

i use mainly snares myself,rabbits,phesants and deer can all be snared,if you know the animals behavior.yours,starling.


----------



## SMLE (Jun 14, 2008)

If they could bring the price down to that comparable to an AR15 and the ammo was reasonable, a lot of folks in the US would buy then for fun shooting. Don't recall the ballistics of 8mmK, but it might work on deer. where I live, 7.62x39 and 5.56/.223 are both legal for deer with soft point ammunition. The state of New Mexico also has no magazine capacity limit on hunting rifles, so theoretically, I could throw a 30 round magazine of soft points in my AR15 and head for the woods. Not that I would of course, one of my Lee Enfields and 5 rounds would be more than enough to do the job. 

Snaring game is not as popular over here. The US never had quite the same view of "poaching" that the UK did or does. You didn't have to worry about the game keeper hearing you popping away at your dinner. No "King's deer" on this side of the pond, and for the early settlers, hunting was a survival necessity. So snaring is used mostly by fur trappers, or taught as an emergency survival skill.


----------

